# Gotta be patient...



## Famateur (Jan 3, 2015)

Getting by with a crop sensor while I save up for full frame reminds me of a similar situation many years ago in my other "shooting" hobby... 

My first pistol was a very capable 9mm, but after shooting a .45ACP for the first time, I was hooked. It took some time, but as soon as I had saved enough, I made the move. I still have the 9mm, and it has its uses, especially as a respectable backup, but the .45ACP gets the nod most of the time.

Anybody else have a similar experience? Maybe another hobby to relate it to?

PS: If 9mm is crop and .45ACP is full frame, what does that make .40S&W? APS-H? ;D For some, just the right balance of performance and capacity...

PPS: Having G.A.S with either of these hobbies alone is miserable enough, but both at the same time is driving me mad...


----------



## lion rock (Jan 3, 2015)

So the Deset Eagle must be like medium format?
-r


----------



## Famateur (Jan 3, 2015)

LOL....I was just thinking the same thing. It would probably have to be ten times the price, though, to really be medium format. Maybe gold-plated?


----------



## TeT (Jan 3, 2015)

Golf Clubs & Fishing Reels come to mind for me...


----------



## slclick (Jan 3, 2015)

Road Cycling. Gruppos are a lot like camera gear. Especially back in the 7/8 speed days. I had a 105 group that worked as flawlessly as a Dura Ace but knowing there were two sets above always made you look at the glass ceiling. Then you spend too much time on cycling forums (I was a mod on the Velonews Forum for years, we tolerated much more civil disobedience then this place!)

There is always shinier, ultramegaunobtanium parts every year but guess what? Your current bike(s) worked just fine! 

I love my current camera kit. I think I have a well rounded, high quality setup which leaves me with no G.A.S with the exception of longer FL's. I cannot imagine getting caught up in DR arguments, nitpicking about sensors and basically getting into forum fights over the most ridiculous topics which go on here. Life's too short, go shoot more.


----------



## VitC (Jan 3, 2015)

Famateur said:


> LOL....I was just thinking the same thing. It would probably have to be ten times the price, though, to really be medium format. Maybe gold-plated?



Gold plated DE parts wore too fast, but I've seen a tourist in the Austrian alps with a gold plated Leica R4 some years ago. High quality 1911s might qualify for medium format, I just love precision optical+mechanical equipment. In the old days, my Hasselblad and Rolleiflex SL66 didn't do much better than the Leica equipment. And today's and tomorrow's Canons might be better than all while using great software.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 3, 2015)

I used to keep some handguns around. I did get into them in a "gear" way the same as I get into the ""gear-ness" of the cameras. I sold them when I had a stepson move into the house as the risk of something bad resulting vs. the risk of something good happening seemed like a poor bet, for me anyway.

At least with cameras and "G.A.S." You end up with 1000's of good images to keep. With the guns you never even need one much less 5 or 10 of them. Even 90%+ of police never shoot anyone in a whole career of carrying one around never actually shoot anyone. I just spent a lot on ammo to punch holes in paper.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 3, 2015)

TeT said:


> Golf Clubs & Fishing Reels come to mind for me...



Ditto golf clubs... but I only made one upgrade... after that... it wasn't the club, it was me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2015)

You can get a used 5D Original for very little. I bought one last summer as a backup to my 5D MK III for $350. That's a good way to get a realistic check on whether or not you want one, and a cheap starting point. Don't pay too much, and you'll be able to sell it for no loss when you can afford a upgrade.

The original 5D has very good colors, its a remarkable camera for its age.

Your lenses all are much wider, so you'll be wanting longer lenses.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 3, 2015)

Full frame is the way to go! My nines are tucked away and hardly ever get use, my Beretta 40 cal Cougar comes out a little but for the most part it's always the 45 that gets to play at the range these days... pretty much the same for my cameras. 

I've actually spent more money on golf over the last 20 years probably because nobody pays me to play


----------



## Omni Images (Jan 3, 2015)

I have spent a lot on high tech camping gear over the past few years to get me out in the wilds to take photos.

I am about to drive interstate tomorrow to drop 15K cash AU$s on a second hand Phase One 645DF+ with a P45+ back and two lenses 80mm f/2.8 Schneider leaf, and a 35mm f/3.5 Phase One lens.

Oh, and then buy an Aquatech housing and two ports for it for another 3K next week.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 3, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Golf Clubs & Fishing Reels come to mind for me...
> ...



I'm a Taylormade guy. Before 2008, my golf clubs were always up to date, except for my Cameron Studio newport 2(more likely to stay with me forever)

Last I checked, I'm still swinging with Tayormade r7 TP driver(9.5*) and woods. My old TaylorMade RAC MB TP Irons and wedges still in good shape. My Cameron Studio newport 2 putter still nice and shiny. The dream to shoot under 80 still there... :

My 6yrs old will start golfing this coming march. Hoping to get few buckets here and there


----------



## Famateur (Jan 3, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> I used to keep some handguns around. I did get into them in a "gear" way the same as I get into the ""gear-ness" of the cameras. I sold them when I had a stepson move into the house as the risk of something bad resulting vs. the risk of something good happening seemed like a poor bet, for me anyway.
> 
> At least with cameras and "G.A.S." You end up with 1000's of good images to keep. With the guns you never even need one much less 5 or 10 of them. Even 90%+ of police never shoot anyone in a whole career of carrying one around never actually shoot anyone. I just spent a lot on ammo to punch holes in paper.



It's too bad you stuck to paper! My son and I have discovered the magical combination of .22LR and 5 1/2 dozen eggs from Walmart.  Melons and pumpkins are great fun, too, with the bigger calibers. We like to shoot stuff that decomposes -- nothing to pack out but our shells and grins...


----------



## Famateur (Jan 3, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Golf Clubs & Fishing Reels come to mind for me...
> ...



I hear ya, man. At least you can admit it.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You can get a used 5D Original for very little. I bought one last summer as a backup to my 5D MK III for $350. That's a good way to get a realistic check on whether or not you want one, and a cheap starting point. Don't pay too much, and you'll be able to sell it for no loss when you can afford a upgrade.
> 
> The original 5D has very good colors, its a remarkable camera for its age.
> 
> Your lenses all are much wider, so you'll be wanting longer lenses.



That's a good idea. Maybe I'll poke around the classifieds to see what there is to see. I usually like buying new stuff (except cars), but you make a good point about the low cost, low risk.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 3, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Full frame is the way to go! My nines are tucked away and hardly ever get use, my Beretta 40 cal Cougar comes out a little but for the most part it's always the 45 that gets to play at the range these days... pretty much the same for my cameras.
> 
> I've actually spent more money on golf over the last 20 years probably because nobody pays me to play



Great looking pair!

I'm glad my camera never runs out of rounds. I can shoot all day, occasionally swapping batteries and memory cards. I've had to take up reloading to feed the .45 and its appetite...


----------



## Famateur (Jan 3, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > TeT said:
> ...



It's fun to start 'em young. My son was working the clay trap for me as soon as he was old enough to understand, "Pull!" Whatever the hobby, if it means time with my kiddos, it's worth every moment -- even if it's their hobby.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 3, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm a Taylormade guy. Before 2008, my golf clubs were always up to date, except for my Cameron Studio newport 2(more likely to stay with me forever)
> 
> Last I checked, I'm still swinging with Tayormade r7 TP driver(9.5*) and woods. My old TaylorMade RAC MB TP Irons and wedges still in good shape. My Cameron Studio newport 2 putter still nice and shiny. The dream to shoot under 80 still there... :
> 
> My 6yrs old will start golfing this coming march. Hoping to get few buckets here and there



I'm a Taylormade guy too. I had a problem with a retailer a few years back and the company really came through for me. I've gone to a few of their Demo days where they have all of their latest gear on a driving range... and I'm just dreadful... the clubs that you aren't supposed to be able to slice... I slice. So I stay with my old gear.

Also... shooting 80 is quite possible "with this one simple trick" (stupid internet advertising). The trick is... just play 9 holes.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Golf Clubs & Fishing Reels come to mind for me...
> ...


I resisted the urge for better clubs.... it just meant that the ball would be deeper in the woods or into deeper water


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 3, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Taylormade guy. Before 2008, my golf clubs were always up to date, except for my Cameron Studio newport 2(more likely to stay with me forever)
> ...



LOL

We now have two kids(3&6yrs). My wife and I both spend 40-60hrs per week @ office. A round of golf with buddies becomes rare. 

A friend of mine recorded this one while I was on the tee: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqYwDebists


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 3, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > TeT said:
> ...



LOL... ;D I know that feeling.

After a bad drive to the right on par5, I was lucky enough to put the ball on the green 2nd shot with 3iron. Missed the eagle, still walked away with a bird 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJKCcLkKtAc

This is my buddy. We been working together for 15yrs. He was the person introduced me to golf. Great man. Make sure you watch with sound on 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNEGe8nNTs4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## shawnc (Jan 3, 2015)

slclick said:


> Road Cycling. Gruppos are a lot like camera gear. Especially back in the 7/8 speed days. I had a 105 group that worked as flawlessly as a Dura Ace but knowing there were two sets above always made you look at the glass ceiling. Then you spend too much time on cycling forums (I was a mod on the Velonews Forum for years, we tolerated much more civil disobedience then this place!)



+1 on bike gear, or should I say n+1. My wife has me figured out. If I want to buy a fatbike (the latest cycling craze) I must sell three other bikes. Not all that unreasonable of a request, with four cyclists in the house the garage is kind of full. I'm working on defraying those sales till Spring. Funny thing is she's much more easy going about photo gear despite similar costs.
VeloNews Forum Mod? You're brave. Can't say I was all that surprised when it shut down.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Dylan. 
Beautiful follow through, great action, shame the ball didn't cooperate! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Dylan777 said:


> A friend of mine recorded this one while I was on the tee:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqYwDebists


----------



## Buzr (Jan 11, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> The dream to shoot under 80 still there... :



My golf and bowling scores are identical. 110 is good, right?

As for guns, is the EF 1200mm the Barrett .50?

About a decade ago I traded an HK USP .45 for a 300D. In retrospect it was a horrible financial decision. I gave up a value sustaining chunk of metal, and started throwing good money after bad trying to take pictures without film. What was I thinking?


----------

